# INF - India Fund



## System (30 May 2015)

The primary objective of India Fund Limited (INF) will be to deliver capital growth and regular dividends for Shareholders by offering a convenient and efficient way in which to invest into the long-term potential of India through Equities and Fixed Interest Securities.

It is anticipated that INF will list on the ASX in July 2015.

http://www.indiafund.com.au


----------



## Miner (31 May 2015)

It is going to be a great stock for people who have followed Indian Equity Fund INE  and BBY. There are some common connections here - please do your own research.
I am not a betting person and after loosing lots of money became cautious with any investment before making any further research
DYOR


----------



## Miner (1 June 2015)

I am hoping experts on equity fund /LIC shares will jump to provide some light on this forthcoming float.
I am sharing my own observation on investment related to India.
INES or India Equity Fund - I invested heavily and saw red. It reminds me of ABC Learning and FGE.
Extract from AFR : _Indian-born Australian fund manager John Pereira, who chose to close down his $75 million ASX-listed India Equity Fund in 2008 after the global financial crisis hit emerging market growth hard, reckons it is time to jump back in._ 
I would argue what happens to those humble pies who had their investment on India Equity Fund in 2008 when it closed down its doors due to GFC ? What is so different from same promoter that investor will look bright rays ? What did the promoter say to its shareholders in 2008 when it failed to sustain? Today we have a worse scenario and is there any synergy that we should look for a brighter tomorrow having the same promoter with no more enviable record of turning around since 2008 ?

Another scrip in the name of India Resource Fund - look at its performance and traded as IRL. Whereas this company is making record production but as per shareholder return - it is increasingly negative. Sound similar but I burnt investment on this when famous Michael Kierman was the major promoter of this company traded at 40 cents. Today it is at .004 or less. Hardly traded.

http://www.afr.com/markets/new-indi...un-in-debt-and-equity-markets-20150524-gh28qh

I have some brighter story to share - I put some small money on Fidelity India and it gave me 22 % return . So bottom line for me - investment in India is as good as the skill of the fund manager.  
Disclaimer : past performance is no guarantee of repeat performance (positive or negative).

DYOR and share your thoughts for wider interest.


----------

